
Show HN: Keights, an AWS Native Kubernetes Installer - joseph
https://github.com/cloudboss/keights
======
joseph
Although Amazon now offers EKS, I have written a rationale for why this
project exists at
[https://github.com/cloudboss/keights#rationale](https://github.com/cloudboss/keights#rationale).
The short of it is that it began before EKS was announced, and I have
continued to improve it. It is largely targeted at corporate AWS accounts with
air gapped VPCs.

